# I made a donut chuck and an oval bowl



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, maybe I didn't make an oval bowl, that's just what it decided it wanted to be. I made the donut chuck to try to finish the bottom properly. The bowl is about 3"x8". 

































Unfortunately, the bottom warped with the rest of it so it wobbles on the table now. I'm hoping I can true it up without any distortion. I'll give it awhile before I try that one.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tim,
I usually cut the bottoms of my bowls and peppermills, and anything else that has to stand up a little concave, to try and eliminate the rocking. Course, if it warps enough, it still may rock. Evidently your blank was somewhat green. That's ok, though. I like bowls that warp like that. Everyone looks at them and wonders how you turned an oval. I would try mounting it back up and just true up the bottom and then dish it in a little, doesn't take much. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It was obviously a green bowl. You may be able to simply sand the bottom by putting apiece of sandpaper on a flat surface and rub the bowl across it.
If you make the hole in your dougnut chuck larger it will hold the lip and give you more access to the foot.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yea, I've got to make a couple different size outer plates for the chuck. At least I have room to play on the bottom of the bowl, it's about 5/8" thick.


----------

